

Watson on Jeopardy, day 1 of 3 (video) - redthrowaway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PSPvHcLnN0

======
redthrowaway
Part II: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtHlxzOXgYs>

